# Venison Brats and Potato Grillers



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

Bacon blue-cheeseburger venison brats with potato grillers on the grill cooking indirect around the Vortex.


-----

When the brats were almost done they went into a simmering cast iron pan of sautéed onions, sauerkraut, butter, and beer.


-----

This meal hit the spot!


-----

Here is a shot of the hi temp blue cheese in the brat...



Thanks for looking!


----------

